# Giant Vals Dying (Newly Planted)



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

I could use some advice!

I bought and planted some Giant Val in my 46 Gallon Tank.

The tank is also new and is cycling.

The Giant Vals are all dying. The leafs are turning thin, brown and transparent with pieces falling off. I have included a few pictures...

I have read that this is normal for newly planted Giant Vals however it seems severe at this point. I have also read that using Seachem Flourish Excel can be very bad for new Giant Vals and cause even more harm... I am afraid that this is what may be happening.

I also replanted them all to make sure that I wasn't burying them too deep as I read this can hinder/hurt growth. The only good thing was that I noted most of the plants had SOME new root growth that was nice and white. It was obvious most of the roots were old...

I am using Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate.

If anyone can offer me some advice on how I can save my Giant Vals I would appreciate it! I'm not using the Seachem Flourish anymore until all the plants are established..... Maybe I should do a partial water change to remove some of the Seachem Product... ??

Thoughts or Ideas!?!? Here are some pics...


----------



## BoiBJ (Aug 10, 2011)

I think its melting which is normal.. I think... it just means its dying a bit in this new enviroment its put in but its going to grow new leaves after it adapts to your tank.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Tank parameters are always helpful as is a description of the set up. Val. is one of toughs plants that thrive in hard water. I have never had a problem with it if this condition is met.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

If you see the new growth coming out from the bottom of the val, that's normal. 

If not, the vals may be spurting new growth soon.. it's all a part of the acclimation process


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

what's your light? vals will not do well without enough light. I use a single T8 bulb on my 20 gal, and it seems to be the bare minimum for growth.


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

I have two Fluorescent bulbs.

1. Is an Aqua-Glo T8 15 Watt, 18000K
2. Is a T8 15 Watt

Between 0 - 0.25ppm Ammonia

Should I also get myself a Nitrite/Nitrate test kit?

Is is advisable to do a large water change to get rid of some of the Seachem in the water? I'm worried about this mostly if this is hurting the plant during while it's newly planted.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jordin said:


> I have two Fluorescent bulbs.
> 
> 1. Is an Aqua-Glo T8 15 Watt, 18000K
> 2. Is a T8 15 Watt
> ...


Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate won't hurt plants, but it might hurt your fish. Why do you use an 18000K bulb? I don't know how much benefit plants are getting from that kind of light. Optimal color temperature is 6700K.

Do you see any new growth among your vals? How long do you leave the lights on?

I just realized this... what's the shape of your tank? You say you have a 46 gallon, yet you're using 18" T8 tubes? You might not have enough light if your tank is too high or too wide. Your WPG is lower than mine, and one of your tubes is 18000K.


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

I am using that bulb because that's what came with the tank. I bought it from someone.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Jordin said:


> I am using that bulb because that's what came with the tank. I bought it from someone.


You didn't mention what the shape of your tank is. Assuming you've got a 46 gallon bowfront, that's 20" high and 36" wide. You should look into replacing the lights completely. Even with 2 15WT8 daylight bulbs, you probably still won't have enough light.


----------



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Yes, the tank is a 46 Gallon Bowfront. 36" Wide and 20" Tall.

*I just checked, the other bulb is a Zoo Med - Reef Sun 50/50. 15 T8. 6500K* trichromatic daylight phosphor and actinic 420 phosphor.

It seems that this is a good bulb for the planted tank. Perhaps I should just replace the other with another one of these?

I leave the lights on from when I wake up to when I go to bed. At least 14 - 16 hours per day.

The giant vals are still new. Maybe 1 week in the tank so far...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Leaving the lights on longer only compensates up to a certain degree. You could try just replacing one bulb, but i'm doubtful that it will improve much. Light intensity is much more important than color temperature.

If you plan on keeping a planted tank, getting some decent lights is a very worthwhile investment.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

This is normal don't stress and let it run its course. this happens because it's going from one tank with different light/co2 and whatever else into your new tank with totally different water parameters, and lighting/substrate. The plant is melting the leaves witch will intern tell the plant to grow new leave according to the new tank parameters.

So just let it be, cuz there isn't much you can do to it. And if you go messing with the tank or plant it will only hurt it more. But as for lighting just be sure to get yourself a nice 17watts t8 at least! and find a bulb with peak emissions in the blue and red regions to maximize the photo-biological processes in the plants. (Zoo med lights are great for this[Flora*Sun])


----------



## mkblitz (Oct 12, 2011)

i have the same tank with the same hood but plant t8 bulbs. it's not strong enough for those plants, i've tried to grow them without new lights with no luck. see if you can pick up better lights sometime.


----------

